# Bobcats in Cagetraps?



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

In my state, all I can for traps are box-traps. Anyone know an effective way to catch bobcats in cagetraps?


----------



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

DeluxeGoodness

Cats love cage traps!
Cats have become one of the cash crops of trapping and other trappers are fearing more competition is my guess why no one has posted a response.
use a large trap first of all! 10x18x36 and bigger!
set the trap so it backs up against something like a log or bush.
bed the trap well using the cheese grater method to seat the trap into the earth. Now that you know where the trap is going it sit dig a bait hole and
place a tuna can or sim. under the trap just in front of the pan.
I use PAUL DOBBINS (PURRRRFECT)
Now cover the trap well with leafs and small branches to make it look like a natural covey.
Now hang some kind of attractor for the cats. Glass Christmas tree ornament or tinsel or if legal a bird wing.....add a couple ofsquirts of bobcat urine and you are good.
Some folks hang fur in the back of the trap or spread a hand full of feathers around the entrance of the trap.
post back and let us know how you do!


----------

